# Игра в головоломки! Победителям призы)



## Кирилл

Всем привет!

Кто хочет кружку SafeZone ?

Мы с *machito* предлагаем поиграть в игру.
Приз - кружка с логотипом SafeZone!



*Правила игры:*


Участвовать могут *все *зарегистрированные пользователи,но призов у нас всего *10* .
Шансы получить приз равны абсолютно у всех - независимо от статуса,звания,количества постов или репутации.
Что бы оставить заявку на участие в конкурсе - нажмите кнопочку "Мне нравится" под этим сообщением.
Подать заявку все желающие могут до 09.11.14 включительно (что бы присоединиться позже пишите в личные сообщения куратору игры)
По истечению срока подачи заявок каждому участнику присваивается номер в заданном диапазоне равному количеству участников + 5 ,в случайном порядке,номера участников будут засекречены.
Участник принявший эстафету задает задание : загадку,шараду,головоломку и так далее.
Участник задавший задачу пишет куратору конкурса правильный ответ и текст задачи.
Если задача не отгадана - автор задачи получает приз.
Если задача отгадана - участник который угадал называет цифру,тот чей присвоенный номер будет соответствовать названной цифре получает приз,а угадавший участник принимает эстафету.
Если участники не могут решить задачу - просят автора задачи сообщить отгадку,следующее задание может задать любой желающий,кто первый тот и принял эстафету
Ввиду вышесказанного имеет смысл самостоятельно приготовить задачу,так как если ее взять с интернета то легко можно будет нагуглить и разгадать.
В игре пять пустых номеров - фолс.
Если от принявшего эстафету участника нет задачи в течении двух часов - ее может задать любой желающий,таким образом приняв эстафету.
Игра длится до розыгрыша 8 призов.
Два приза достанутся самым активным и позитивным участникам,получившим много симпатий и отзывов)
Предложения по корректировке правил игры принимаются до окончания срока подачи заявок на участие,согласованные изменения будут внесены а все посты будут удалены к началу игры.
Хамов,грубиянов,матерщинников и остальных подобного рода товарищей тоже будем награждать - штрафными санкциями и банами.
Что бы получить приз - пишем мне в личные сообщения почтовый адрес.



Спойлер: Какие задачи нельзя задавать



Нельзя задавать:
Задачи требующие глубоких знаний узкой специальности,прочие задачи для решения которых требуются особые познания.
Задачи не имеющие какого либо логического,арифметического, или основывающегося на фактах пути решения

Например:



Что я думаю?
Зимой и летом одним цветом (нет однозначного ответа)
Сколько родинок у моей сестры (никто может не знать сестру а тем более количество родинок)




Задачи можно давать в любой категории и теме - свободный полет мысли (кроме неприличного)
Пишите ответ орфографически грамотно - порою 1 буква меняет значение слова.
Если ответ названный пользователями и автором задачи разные по произношению или написанию,но идентичные по значению - задача считается разгаданной.
Пример: детский доктор и педиатр

Курируют процесс игры @Koza Nozdri и @machito *.

*
*Игра началась!
Стартует @Theriollaria

Числа называем от 1 до 20,два раза одно число не называем!*​*
*


Спойлер: Список участников, чьи номера раскрыты (нет номера - значит не раскрыт)



Dark_knight12
*[2]ScriptMakeR*
Jeep
*[3]Dragokas
[1]Theriollaria
[13]Soft*
Sfera
*[6] ysn*
Richi
Chinaski
*[7]kmscom*
Arbitr
*[15]OLENA777*
Консул
*[8]aidoqa*
*[5] фолс
[4]фолс
[10]фолс
[11]фолс*
фолс


----------



## Кирилл

Стартовая загадка.
Легкая.

Сочинение двоечника.

- залезли мы с пацанами в чужой сад яблаки варавать.
набрали полные пазухи яблак.
нас заметил сторож,погнался за нами,мы начали убигать , бижали бижали и вдрук раздался выстрил солью толька всрикнуф мы останавились...
нас паймали таким образам...

=============
вопрос: сторож кого то ранил солью,кого.

Ответы принимаются с 14.00 по Москве,сейчас 13.39


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Стартовая загадка.
> Легкая.
> 
> Сочинение двоечника.
> 
> - залезли мы с пацанами в чужой сад яблаки варавать.
> набрали полные пазухи яблак.
> нас заметил сторож,погнался за нами,мы начали убигать , бижали бижали и вдрук раздался выстрил солью толька всрикнуф мы останавились...
> нас паймали таким образам...
> 
> =============
> вопрос: сторож кого то ранил солью,кого.
> 
> Ответы принимаются с 14.00 по Москве,сейчас 13.39


Тольку
Тольку 
Тольку 
Тольку


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria, твой старт,загадывай.

Числа называем от 1 до 20,два раза одно число не называем!


----------



## Theriollaria

*Задача:*


Так как конкретных условий на задачку на давать, предложу вот таку. Чисто практическую.
В далеком 1999г. Компания Trenscend решила расширить ассортимент продукции и выпустила материнскую плату на чипсете 440BX
Первое детище компании называлось Trenscend ABX-01. Винчестеры (HDD) того времени могли работать как в режимах PIO 1-4 так и в быстром режиме UDMA.
Но, как уже было сказано ранее, для Trenscend это была пробная партия. Поэтому не обошлось без ошибк. При настройках BIOS "по умолчанию" HDD работали только в режиме PIO 1-4

Вопрос: Что нужно было сделать с BIOS (включить/выключить), чтобы заработал UDMA режим работы HDD?

PS: Задачки в интернете нет ввиду редкости самой материнки, но можете попробовать поискать. У Вас уже есть все необходиме данные чтобы решить задачку так.
PPS: Решается от противного.
PSS: Сразу отправляю ответ админу дабы была уверенность что задачка подойдет по критерию. Пусть сам решает.


----------



## OLENA777

А где загадки?


----------



## Theriollaria

Про число не оч понял. Мне нужно еще что-то называть?


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> что задачка подойдет по критерию.


Задача принята,конкурс начался!


----------



## regist

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Это раньше срока.
> Последнее сообщение от @Theriollaria попадает по времени


нет не попадает, оно раньше на одну минуту. При этом он просто каждые две минуты отправлял сообщение, вместо того чтобы честно ждать срока, как делали другие. Имхо это вообще можно приравнять жульничеству.


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777, задача прямо над вашим постом.


regist написал(а):


> ри этом он просто каждые две минуты отправлял сообщение, вместо того чтобы честно ждать срока.


Это не против регламента игры.
Условие: кто первый.
игра началась,давайте отгадывать.


Theriollaria написал(а):


> Мне нужно еще что-то называть?





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Если задача отгадана - участник который угадал называет цифру,тот чей присвоенный номер будет соответствовать названной цифре получает приз,а угадавший участник принимает эстафету.


----------



## Theriollaria

Понятно спс


----------



## OLENA777

ответ-отключить


----------



## Theriollaria

OLENA777 дала правильный ответ

Действительно, чтобы заработал UDMA режим, его нужно было отключить в BIOS
Да отгадано. У Koza Nozdri даже есть возможность самому сравнить.


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777, ваш ход тогда)


----------



## OLENA777

*Задача*





 Угадайте-кто это?номер5


----------



## Theriollaria

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 19643 Угадайте-кто это?


венесуэльская пудельная моль


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> номер5




Первая кружка фолс))
[5]фолс

Осталось 4 фолса ...


----------



## OLENA777

Theriollaria написал(а):


> венесуэльская пудельная моль


правильно извините не успеваю интернет то включается то выскакивает


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 19643 Угадайте-кто это?номер5


есть подозрение, что это моль.
Пудельная.
Венесуэльская!


----------



## OLENA777

А номера ставить наугад?


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А номера ставить наугад?


да,вы назвали цифру 5.
список номеров от 1 до 20,список названных номеров в первом посте.
отгадал Theriollaria, он загадывает загадку и число получается.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 19643 Угадайте-кто это?номер5


Ужас, летящий на крыльях ночи


----------



## Theriollaria

Данное млекопитающее действительно уже считается вымершим. Его называют несколькими названиями (в переводе на русский) Достаточно назвать любое из них.


----------



## ysn

Что будет происходить дальше?
Ждем следующую загадку.


----------



## Theriollaria

Цифра 1


----------



## ysn

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Данное млекопитающее действительно уже считается вымершим. Его называют несколькими названиями (в переводе на русский) Достаточно назвать любое из них.


Сумчатый волк


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria,
Тигро-крыс?
Не, тигро-песо-крыс


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Цифра 1


Молодец)

[1]Theriollaria

Пиши адрес в личку))


----------



## OLENA777

ответ-гиена


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> ответ-гиена


Гиены вымрут только после людей


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria, не вижу правильного ответа!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> Гиены вымрут только после людей


А разве это не про тараканов?


----------



## OLENA777

Ну не знаю а так похож.


----------



## Theriollaria

OLENA777 написал(а):


> ответ-гиена



Ответ неправильный. Гиена вполне распространенное животное. А данного животного уже не встретить на Земле. По разным данным от 80ти лет до двухсот лет. 
По крайне мере ни в одном из названий этого животного не фигурирует слово "гиена"


----------



## Кирилл

Тараканопесоенот)


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Theriollaria, не вижу правильного ответа!


Сумчатый волк
или тасманский волк
не подойдет разве?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Ага, пойдет. А если еще и тилацин добавить..


----------



## OLENA777

Древняя дикая собака


----------



## ysn

ysn написал(а):


> Сумчатый волк
> или тасманский волк
> не подойдет разве?




тилацин, сожранный собакой динго


----------



## Theriollaria

ysn дал правильный ответ. Источники.

http://esoreiter.ru/index.php?id=09...hno_vernut_k_zhizni.htm&dat=news&list=09.2013
http://spynet.ru/blog/Informative_blog/32052.html


----------



## Кирилл

ysn, жги)


----------



## ysn

С меня - вопрос?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Вопрос и номер


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ysn, жги)



Тогда, против форумчан - Лев Толстой.

Продавец продает шапку. стоит 10 р. подходит покупатель, меряет и согласен взять, но у него есть только 25 р. 
Продавец отсылает мальчика с этими 25 р. к соседке, разменять. 
Мальчик прибегает и отдает 10+10+5. Продавец отдает шапку и сдачу в 15 руб. 
Через какое то время приходит соседка и говорит что 25р. фальшивые, требует отдать ей деньги. ну че делать? 
Мужик лезет в кассу и возвращает ей деньги. 

Вопрос! На сколько обманули продавца?
Номер восемь


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Ээ.. 50?


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> Номер восемь


[8]aidoqa

Ждем адрес)


----------



## OLENA777

НА 25РУБЛЕЙ


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Не, 35


----------



## ysn

Браво, OLENA777


----------



## OLENA777

Я могу загадывать?


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Я могу загадывать?


конечно!


----------



## OLENA777

*Загадка:*

В лесу росло -домой пришло на печи-высохло без слез-плачет (номер2)


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> номер2


Поздравляю!
[2]ScriptMakeR,ждем адрес.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Елка, что ли?
Koza Nozdri, 
OLENA777,


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> В лесу росло -домой пришло на печи-высохло без слез-плачет (номер2)


и вот она, нарядная, на праздник к нам пришла...


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri, Koza Nozdri, В лесу росло -домой пришло на печи-высохло без слез-плачет (номер


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> OLENA777,
> Елка, что ли?
> Koza Nozdri,
> OLENA777,


нет
А кому ответ писать?


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> *Загадка:*
> 
> В лесу росло -домой пришло на печи-высохло без слез-плачет (номер2)


это ж скрипка


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А кому ответ писать?


мне с machito


----------



## OLENA777

ysn написал(а):


> это ж скрипка


Правильно


----------



## ysn

ysn написал(а):


> это ж скрипка


Продолжаем?
Фрекен Бок поставила на стол 15 тарелок с плюшками.
На первой тарелке - одна плюшка, на второй - две и так далее.
Иногда в окно влетает Карлссон, выбирает несколько тарелок и съедает с каждой из них одинаковое количество плюшек.
За какое наименьшее число визитов Карлссон сможет съесть все плюшки?
четыре


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> четыре


[4]фолс


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri, Koza Noz


ysn написал(а):


> это ж скрипка





ysn написал(а):


> Продолжаем?
> Фрекен Бок поставила на стол 15 тарелок с плюшками.
> На первой тарелке - одна плюшка, на второй - две и так далее.
> Иногда в окно влетает Карлссон, выбирает несколько тарелок и съедает с каждой из них одинаковое количество плюшек.
> За какое наименьшее число визитов Карлссон сможет съесть все плюшки?
> четыре


За один раз все слопает


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
1-8/8
2-8/4
3-8/2
4-8/1

За 4 подлета


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Koza Nozdri, Koza Noz
> 
> 
> За один раз все слопает


Увы! Грузоподъёмность не позволяет


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> ysn,
> 1-8/8
> 2-8/4
> 3-8/2
> 4-8/1
> 
> За 4 подлета


ТОЧНО!
Вопрос в студию!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Да я вот думаю. Стоит ли переносить сюда мою загадку из соседней темы?


----------



## OLENA777

Это с картинкой?


----------



## Кирилл

Ребята,вы играйте пока,я детеныша спать пойду ложить!
Думаю принцип все уже поняли,вернусь проверю ответы,внесу призеров.
Ок?
Если что @machito тут!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Короче, там не отгадали - значит, сами напросились 





Что это такое?
Подсказки есть там -> http://safezone.cc/threads/chto-ehto-takoe.24420/
Блин, номер забыл. 15


----------



## ysn

денюжка


----------



## Theriollaria

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Короче, там не отгадали - значит, сами напросились
> Посмотреть вложение 19647
> Что это такое?
> Подсказки есть там -> http://safezone.cc/threads/chto-ehto-takoe.24420/


1 Блин от штанги/гантели
2 грузик используемый при квашении капусты
3 якорь


----------



## ysn

жетон в "куда-либо"


ysn написал(а):


> денюжка


тьфу!
Пуговица от джинсов


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria, 
Нет.
Почитайте подсказки в указанной теме
ysn, 
Неа


----------



## OLENA777

Я сегодня целый день гадала ни один ответ неподходит.


----------



## ysn

набойка на обувь или трость


ysn написал(а):


> набойка на обувь или трость


ножка мебели (вид снизу)


----------



## Theriollaria

Крышка от банки с краской


----------



## ysn

"минус" батарейки


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Блин от штанги/гантели


Представил себе блин от штанги в туалете 
Ответа, пока нет.


----------



## OLENA777

пробка


----------



## Theriollaria

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Представил себе блин от штанги в туалете
> Ответа, пока нет.


Даже назову ему применение - 1. крышка бачка унитаза. 2. если положить блин в сам бачок то воды будет меньше тратиться на объем вытесненный блином (согласно закону Архимеда) 
3. может пацанчик качаецца сидя на унитазе. заодно и тужицца


----------



## OLENA777

Душевой кран без дырок


----------



## ysn

старинный заменитель мыла?
сантехническая прокладка


----------



## OLENA777

ysn написал(а):


> старинный заменитель мыла?


Оно-же железное а как намыливаться?Ну правильно намылился этой железкой включил душевую-без дырок и сразу в дурку


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria, 
Ага, а еще для лучшей выходимости полезно 
Нет


----------



## ysn

дверная ручка


----------



## Кирилл

Скажу честно - ответ неожиданный!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> дверная ручка


И это - правильный ответ. Поздравляю


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Скажу честно - ответ неожиданный!


ожиданные уже давно не предлагаются ))) ППШ например )) Еще диск для Дегтярева не предлагали...


----------



## Theriollaria

вертикально поставленный фильтр от противогаза
Тренажер Диск-здоровье


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Потом фотки прикреплю, где все ясно станет


----------



## ysn

Семь сестер находятся на даче, где каждая занята каким-то делом. Первая сестра читает книгу, вторая — готовит еду, третья — играет в шахматы, четвертая — разгадывает судоку, пятая — занимается стиркой, шестая — ухаживает за растениями. А чем занимается седьмая сестра? 

двоечка


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
А 15 кто?


----------



## OLENA777

Уж больно на ручку не похожа.Так можно любую вещь сплющить и спрашивать-что это.


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> двоечка



было уже,давай другую цифру!


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А 15 кто?



не понял вопрос


----------



## ysn

ysn написал(а):


> Семь сестер находятся на даче, где каждая занята каким-то делом. Первая сестра читает книгу, вторая — готовит еду, третья — играет в шахматы, четвертая — разгадывает судоку, пятая — занимается стиркой, шестая — ухаживает за растениями. А чем занимается седьмая сестра?
> 
> двоечка



простите. двоечка была - тогда семь


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> двоечка


Опять мне???


----------



## OLENA777

играет в шахматы


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Блин, номер забыл. 15


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> играет в шахматы


Именно


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> тогда семь


[7]kmscom


----------



## ysn

ysn написал(а):


> Именно


 а кому кружка №7?


----------



## Кирилл

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> номер забыл. 15


прошу прощения,исправляюсь!
[15]OLENA777


----------



## OLENA777

номер8 Загадка---не мед а ко всему льнет


----------



## Кирилл

пеорвый пост - обновил список призеров.
играем дальше)


OLENA777 написал(а):


> номер8


было уже!
дарим две кружки что ли?
давай другую цифру)


----------



## ysn

взгляд/глаз


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Про дверную рачку


----------



## OLENA777

номер3


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Про дверную рачку
> Посмотреть вложение 19651 Посмотреть вложение 19652


из неё как-будто выпаивали середину


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> номер3



Призер [3]Dragokas ))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> из неё как-будто выпаивали середину


Ничего не выпаивали. Так сказать, заводской вариант. Могу еще штук 11 сфоткать


----------



## Кирилл

Ребята,осталось 2 приза до конца!
Две кружки за зрительские симпатии будем дарить согласно игре или тоже разыграем?
Мнение народа...?


----------



## OLENA777

Я уже запуталась в номерах


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Я уже запуталась в номерах


номера в первом сообщении под споилером,можете смотреть.


----------



## ysn

имя


----------



## OLENA777

ysn написал(а):


> имя


нет


----------



## ysn

слово


----------



## Theriollaria

Жвачка


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> номера в первом сообщении под споилером,можете смотреть.


Да у меня кот пропал вот и бегаю то к ноуту то на улицу


----------



## Theriollaria

сила тяжести
Миклухо Маклай


----------



## ysn

язык


----------



## OLENA777

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Жвачка


нет


----------



## ysn

язык


----------



## OLENA777

ysn написал(а):


> язык


нет


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 


ysn написал(а):


> слово


----------



## OLENA777

ysn написал(а):


> слово


правильно


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> OLENA777,


ну да. в 17:16
тогда - номер шесть


----------



## OLENA777

А долго еще играть будем?


----------



## ysn

К реке подходят два человека.
У берега лодка, которая может выдержать только одного. 
Оба человека переправились на противоположный берег. Как?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Две кружки за зрительские симпатии будем дарить согласно игре или тоже разыграем?


Правила, вроде, изначально утверждены.
А так, сам даже не знаю
ysn, 
Один вместо моторчика сзади плыл?


----------



## OLENA777

по-очереди или это беременная женщина


----------



## Theriollaria

второй переплыл вплавь


----------



## Dragokas

ysn, один ухватился за якорь


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Правила, вроде, изначально утверждены.
> А так, сам даже не знаю
> Регламент - есть регламент.
> ysn,
> Один вместо моторчика сзади плыл?


Даже ненамокши никто...


----------



## OLENA777

по-очереди или это беременная женщина


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 


> Регламент - есть регламент.


Я такого не говорил


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> по-очереди или это беременная женщина


беременных не было
а по очереди - это как?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Речька узкая, в лодку шириной


----------



## OLENA777

у них двоих маленький вес как у одного большого


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> ysn,
> 
> Я такого не говорил


ну да... так процитировалось...
речка - приличная, мужики - габаритные


----------



## OLENA777

А может один был на одном берегу а другой на противоположном


----------



## Theriollaria

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А может один был на одном берегу а другой на противоположном


Как в мульте про чебурашку: Гена а давай я понесу чемодан а ты - меня?


----------



## ysn

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А может один был на одном берегу а другой на противоположном


БИНГО!!!


ysn написал(а):


> БИНГО!!!



я там номер шесть указывал....


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> номер шесть


[6]ysn ,поздравляю,ждем адрес!




OLENA777 написал(а):


> А долго еще играть будем?




Последняя кружка осталась!


----------



## OLENA777

Теперь я номер 10 На воде не тонет.В огне не горит.В земле не гниет


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> номер 10




ИИИТАААККК!

[10]фолс

Играем,напряженный момент)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Железобетонная лодка


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Последняя кружка осталась!


Предлагаю вам продолжать игру, т.к. некоторым кружка досталась, а они при этом не принимали участие сами.
Вот если бы сами хоть на один вопрос дали правильный ответ, вот тогда и кружка им доставалась бы по честному.

Проголосуйте и продолжайте)))


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Предлагаю вам продолжать игру, т.к. некоторым кружка досталась, а они при этом не принимали участие сами.
> Вот если бы сами хоть на один вопрос дали правильный ответ, вот тогда и кружка им доставалась бы по честному.


Внесение изменений в ходе игры - с согласия участников.
Что ,как проголосуете?


----------



## Theriollaria

негниющее огнеупорное водонетонущее чтото


----------



## OLENA777

shestale написал(а):


> Предлагаю вам продолжать игру, т.к. некоторым кружка досталась, а они при этом не принимали участие сами.
> Вот если бы сами хоть на один вопрос дали правильный ответ, вот тогда и кружка им доставалась бы по честному.
> 
> Проголосуйте и продолжайте)))


Да дело-то не в кружке а в интересе


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> OLENA777,
> Железобетонная лодка


нет


----------



## ysn

дебаркадер


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale написал(а):


> Предлагаю вам продолжать игру, т.к. некоторым кружка досталась, а они при этом не принимали участие сами.


Так все, кто участвовал, вроде, уже кружки получили. Если продолжать, то неучаствующие будут получать.
Отдаем кураторам. Их как раз двое


----------



## ysn

пристань, баржа


----------



## Кирилл

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Если продолжать, то неучаствующие будут получать.


или участвующие по 2


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> или участвующие по 2


Тоже, не совсем честно.
Я же говорю, кураторам за идею и организацию


----------



## ysn

так вроде одна осталась?


----------



## Кирилл

Вы загадку то отгадываете?


ysn написал(а):


> так вроде одна осталась?


одна на розыгрыш и две за зрительскую симпатию и активность...


----------



## ysn

может все-таки была еще одна запасная
тогда, однозначно - организаторам


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Шахтер в пожарном костюме и ластах


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Вы загадку то отгадываете?


а разве "дебаркадер" не отгадка?


----------



## OLENA777

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> OLENA777,
> Шахтер в пожарном костюме и ластах


нет- но ответ оригинальный


ysn написал(а):


> пристань, баржа


нет-баржи тонут и горят


----------



## shestale

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Если продолжать, то неучаствующие будут получать.


Можно ведь оставить неразыгранные призы для следующего розыгрыша.


----------



## Кирилл

меня на минут сорок не станет,не теряйте


----------



## ysn

тогда, памятник


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Рукопись, искусство


----------



## ysn

В 1849 г. во Франции Ламбо построил лодку из армоцемента


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> В 1849 г. во Франции Ламбо построил лодку из армоцемента


Я про железобетонную лодку уже писал


----------



## ysn

Но настоящую революцию совершил норвежский инженер Николай Фегнер. Он в 1917 году создал самоходное морское судно из железобетона


----------



## OLENA777

ответы-неправильные
подсказка-это не сделано руками человека


----------



## ysn

яйцо/скорлупа


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777, 
Ногами сделано?
Земля. Планета в смысле


----------



## Theriollaria

ysn написал(а):


> В 1849 г. во Франции Ламбо построил лодку из армоцемента


Не только во Франции. Еще в прошлом веке было полно цементных кораблей.
Искусство


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Звиняйте, мне пора домой. Скоро буду


----------



## ysn

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Не только во Франции. Еще в прошлом веке было полно цементных кораблей.
> Искусство


они и сейчас есть. пристани на Волге - железобетонное корыто, а на нем уже какие-либо помещения


----------



## Theriollaria

мысль


----------



## OLENA777

даю еще одну подсказку-ближе к геологии
Извините ухожу до завтра-ответ у администратора.


----------



## Dragokas

Лед, что ли ?
А можно свою чашку подарить ? (с согласия организаторов и участников конкурса)
(случайному номеру)


----------



## Кирилл

не лед.
это ценно...


----------



## Theriollaria

иридий


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Криптонит?


----------



## Кирилл

не-не)


OLENA777 написал(а):


> На воде не тонет.В огне не горит.В земле не гниет


Напомню загадку.
Ну так как вариантов ответа множество - предлагаю задавать автору загадки вспомогательные вопросы либо перезагадать.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Блин, а я ответ нашел. Так не интересно


----------



## Dragokas

ScriptMakeR, дай "наводящую" подсказку, чтобы еще больше запутать остальных


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Я вот только понять не могу. Почему не горит?


----------



## Theriollaria

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Я вот только понять не могу. Почему не горит?


Расширяя Ваш ответ: 
Пачиму он нигарит?
Патамушта -криптанит


----------



## Dragokas

Как на счет ртути?


----------



## ysn

фундамент!


----------



## Dragokas

А логика такая, что если фундамент разрушить, то его стоимость превысит ценные металлы / 1 кг. ?


----------



## ysn

а как мы вообще пришли к ценным металлам?
Оригинал был: "железобетонная лодка"
Добавилось: "Это имеет отношение к геологии" и "Это ценно"
Что я проморгал?


----------



## Theriollaria

Dragokas написал(а):


> А логика такая, что если фундамент разрушить, то его стоимость превысит ценные металлы / 1 кг. ?


 А это были задачки на логику? Плин, а пацаны то не в курсе (с) Уральские пельмени...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Проморгали оригинал


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> ysn,
> Проморгали оригинал


Точно! Извиняюсь! За оригинал принял первый ответ


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777 написал(а):


> На воде не тонет.В огне не горит.В земле не гниет


----------



## ysn

тогда туф или пемза
полипропилен


----------



## ScriptMakeR

OLENA777 написал(а):


> это не сделано руками человека


----------



## Theriollaria

Верхние листья зеленого чая, собранные на восточной части горы Джомолунгма 100летними девственницами-кореянками. Обязательно левой курой.


----------



## ysn

нейтрино


----------



## Кирилл

народ мне кажется задача из категории сто возможных ответов.

давайте следующую)


----------



## ysn

кварк, фотон, бозон Хиггса


----------



## Кирилл

Последнюю кружку победим и будем пристраивать самым лучшим постившим еще подарки


----------



## Theriollaria

Алмаз/бриллиант. Тока почему не тонет то?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Теория струн и теория всего


----------



## ysn

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Алмаз/бриллиант. Тока почему не тонет то?


... и почему не горит?


----------



## Theriollaria

ответ - Дураки?


----------



## Кирилл

что кто загадывает?
ответ автор думаю сам сообщит.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Алмаз/бриллиант. Тока почему не тонет то?


Да кто ж им утонуть-то даст?


----------



## ysn

ну, общепринятый ответ я тоже нашел.
но причем тогда геология?


----------



## Theriollaria

Классическая загадка Сфинкса: кто ходит сначала на 4х потом на 2х


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> что кто загадывает?
> ответ автор думаю сам сообщит.


Давайте... вопрос от ведущего!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Продолжите фразу коня Юлия.
- Так 5 было, 3 было, 7 и 9 было. По теории вероятности...
Что должно быть по теории вероятности коня Юлия?


----------



## Theriollaria

а в конце на 3х


----------



## ysn

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Классическая загадка Сфинкса: кто ходит сначала на 4х потом на 2х


...а потом на трех?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria, 
Чуловек


----------



## Theriollaria

11
угу. значит мое как задачка нигадится ибо баян


----------



## ysn

восемь у Юлия

человек у Сфинкса


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Theriollaria, 
Вообще-то, дерево загадало число от 1 до 10


----------



## ysn

а вот какая гора самая высокая *от подножия до вершины?*


----------



## Theriollaria

2


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn написал(а):


> восемь у Юлия


----------



## Theriollaria

ysn написал(а):


> а вот какая гора самая высокая *от подножия до вершины?*


пологая


----------



## Кирилл

Я запутался - кто последний цифру называл??


----------



## Theriollaria

А смысл 2х крУжков?


----------



## ysn

Theriollaria написал(а):


> пологая


 по вертикали


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я запутался - кто последний цифру называл??


Цифру назыали как ответ на вопрос а не № чела.


----------



## Кирилл

Так называйте уже)


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я запутался - кто последний цифру называл??


последний номер - 10
вопрос не отгадан


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Так называйте уже)


Кто?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Да пусть уже 11 будет, раз рассекретили 


Theriollaria написал(а):


> А смысл 2х крУжков?


Не в кружках счастье, а в их количестве


----------



## Кирилл

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Да пусть уже 11 будет, раз рассекретили


Я уже перетасовал - не рассекретили)))
10 - фолс


ysn написал(а):


> Кто?





ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Theriollaria,
> Чуловек


 ScriptMakeR получается.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Ну пусть опять 11 будет
Константин - Постоянный


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я уже перетасовал - не рассекретили)))
> 10 - фолс
> 
> 
> ScriptMakeR получается.


Угадали оба ответивших а по времени сам смотри


----------



## Кирилл

судя по вопросу догадался первый @ysn,но ответ точный дал все таки ScriptMakeR,ему и решать последнюю кружку кому!


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ну пусть опять 11 будет


[11]фолс
фолс один остался,остальные - "живые"


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Ну теперь http://safezone.cc/members/ysn.704/ номер должен давать. Он на мою загадку ответил 
Блин, а как собаку с ником делать?
@ysn
Научился


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Koza Nozdri,
> Ну теперь http://safezone.cc/members/ysn.704/ номер должен давать. Он на мою загадку ответил
> Блин, а как собаку с ником делать?


зачем мне собака  мой ник и так видно


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Ну, чтоб ссылочка была


----------



## Кирилл

ysn, ваша очередь)


----------



## ysn

если вопрос - был:


> а вот какая гора самая высокая *от подножия до вершины?*


если число - 13
(только там может скрываться Ёх шайтан)


----------



## Кирилл

ysn написал(а):


> если число - 13


[13]Soft


Все!
Призы разыграны!

Кто не прислал адрес - пишите мне в личке.

Пожелания по вручению призов активным участникам будут?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> [11]Soft
> [13]Soft


Это судьба


----------



## Кирилл

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Это судьба


ага)
по теории вероятности из небольшого количества цифр его шансы должны были быть велики)))


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Все кружки отдать @Dragokas, а он их дальше сам раздарит 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> его шансы должны были быть велики


1 из 8. Причем два раза. Итого, 1 из 64. Ет если фолсы не учитывать


----------



## Кирилл

1 голос за @Dragokas учтен)


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> 1 из 8. Причем два раза. Ет если фолсы не учитывать


Да,бывает же так)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Все, игры кончились, все разбежались.
А кто судьбу сосудов решать будет?


----------



## ysn

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Все, игры кончились, все разбежались.
> А кто судьбу сосудов решать будет?


а что не так?


----------



## Кирилл

ну народ еще завтра наверное заглянет,тема то открыта.
Если активности не будет то судьбу решат кураторы.

Так что вы еще может повлиять на то,кому подарить на память эту вещь)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Вон, вижу, что @Dark_knight12 тоже кружки достоин. Он, в отличии от некоторых получивших, тут хотя бы появляется 
А еще @shestale можно кружку отдать, как самому активному из не участиков 
Блин, на меня так кружек не напасешься


----------



## ysn

ysn написал(а):


> а вот какая гора самая высокая *от подножия до вершины?*


Арарат - самая высокая гора в мире по относительной высоте: расстояние от подножия до вершины равно 4365м. 
Её абсолютная высота (над уровнем моря) составляет 5165м. 

В то время как относительная высота самой высокой горы в мире Эвереста, 
или Джомолунгмы, как называют Эверест непальцы - всего около 3,3 км. 
А её абсолютная высота - 8848 метров.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

ysn, 
Несмотря на то, что *Мауна Кеа* возвышается над уровнем моря «всего» чуть более 4 200 метров, эта гора самая высокая на нашей планете. Большая ее часть скрыта под водой, а ее подножье начинается на глубине, превышающей 10 000 м. Таким образом, именно Мауне Кеи принадлежит рекорд самой высокой горы, а не *Эвересту*, как принято считать.
А давайте подарим основателю и руководителю проекта?
Я ща разойдусь, и прийдется еще ящик кружек заказывать


----------



## Theriollaria

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Я ща разойдусь, и прийдется еще ящик кружек заказывать



Давайте еще дадим кружки тете Клаве. Она в столовой всегда кисель наливала "с верхом". А также неизвестной тетке со страннам именем СиСи и обаянием 5го размера... 

ЗЫ: Организаторы вполне заслужили свои призы, т.к проведение конкурса откушало у них более 5ч времени выходного дня, которое можно было потратить совершенно другими способами. Так что +1 Юбку зайцу, всем юбки (с) КВН Дмитрий Хрусталев


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Я же правильно понимаю, основатель и руководитель, это разные люди?
По крайней мере, лычку =Основатель= я видел только у @Mila
Theriollaria, 
А я свое, и не только свое, предложение про кураторов-организаторов со счетов не сбрасываю.
Просто они отмалчиваются, вот я и разошелся 
А еще можно все 10 кружек отдать Константину ака @akok , а потом всей толпой к нему на чаепитие завалиться


----------



## Dark_knight12

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Он, в отличии от некоторых получивших, тут хотя бы появляется


я тут появляюсь в темах винды) сейчас работы много не до загадок


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Dark_knight12, 
Я про саму тему. Внизу видно было


----------



## Dark_knight12

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Внизу видно было


Эх, кружечка моя уплыла)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Dark_knight12 написал(а):


> Эх, кружечка моя уплыла)


Ну почему же уплыла?
Я предложение вынес. Вдруг его поддержат?
Хотя, если все мои предложения поддержат, то очно еще ящиккружек нужен будет


----------



## Soft

Извиняюсь, что не смог поучаствовать в этой игре.


----------



## OLENA777

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Классическая загадка Сфинкса: кто ходит сначала на 4х потом на 2х


человек
Даю ответ на свою загадку-слюда.Эта загадка относится к категории детских загадок.В старину слюда очень была популярна-как мы знаем из истории она заменяла стекла и т. д.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

С последнего предложения про 2 оставшиеся кружки прошли уже сутки.
Будем что-то решать, или на кураторов все свалим?
Типа, сами придумали, сами и расхлебывайте 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Два приза достанутся самым активным и позитивным участникам,получившим много симпатий и отзывов)


Кстати, а как правильно понимать данный пункт?
Одна кружка самому активному участнику, другая - самому симпотичному?
Или две кружки двум самым симпотичным из самых активных участников?
Или две кружки двум самым активным из самых симпотичных участников?
Просто интересно стало, как задумывалась эта формулировка


----------



## Кирилл

Данный пункт подразумевает следующее:
Это два самых активных пользователя,получивших наибольшее количество благодарностей.
Не получавших приз.
В свете того что таковыми являются имеющиеся призеры то кто то из вас получит по 2 экземпляра.
Если конечно участики не примут свое решение.
Подсчеты произведу в пятницу,на этой неделе постараюсь выслать призы.


----------



## Chinaski

А что уже все закончилось? Или еще можно загадывать?


----------



## Кирилл

Можно)


----------



## Кирилл

Кружки две будут если воля народа провозгласит!


----------



## Кирилл

Фоток показать сегдоня?


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR, все мимо)


ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Змей-Искуситель. Болтается на ветке яблони в ожидании Евы
> --- Объединённое сообщение, 20 мин. назад --- Зомби. На заборе (ну или еще где) повис


ну вот с этим уже теплее чем с зубом)


----------



## machito

Студенты, флудить прекращаем не по теме.


----------



## OLENA777

Chinaski написал(а):


> А что уже все закончилось? Или еще можно загадывать? Если можно тогда такая загадка: висит болтается на З называется?


душ
А в какое время продолжение игр будет?


----------



## OLENA777

Chinaski написал(а):


> где тут З?


зоб
А где загадки?


----------



## Chinaski

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А где загадки?


3 ноги все черные. Первая это цифра три а не буква.


----------



## OLENA777

тренога


----------



## Кирилл

Кстати загадка - древняя,я ее в детстве слышал)


----------



## OLENA777

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кстати загадка - древняя,я ее в детстве слышал)


какой ответ?


----------



## Кирилл

А что все уже сдаются??


----------



## Chinaski

OLENA777 написал(а):


> тренога


что такое тренога?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski написал(а):


> 3 ноги все черные.


В смысле, ноги от черноты оттирать?
З.Ы.: Что-то я не понял, что случилось с предыдущей загадкой? За что ей дск влепили?


----------



## kmscom

Chinaski написал(а):


> что такое тренога?


штатиф


----------



## Sfera

черный рояль


----------



## Chinaski

Sfera написал(а):


> черный рояль


правильно


----------



## kmscom

хм, странно, что черный штатив (треножник) неправильно. или на нём должен стоять рояль


----------



## Chinaski

kmscom написал(а):


> хм, странно, что черный штатив (треножник) неправильно. или на нём должен стоять рояль


В таком случае я могу сказать, что правильный ответ три одноногих негра. Этот ответ я загадал изначально, и отправил Koza Nozdri, так что все по честному. Как говорил Остап Бендер, не волнуйтесь Вы не в церкви, Вас не обманут)


----------



## Кирилл

Ага ,подтверждаю - отправлял ...


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фоток показать сегдоня?


Фоткам - да!


----------



## Кирилл

Затравочка:
Фото призов,не обошлось без инцидентов-две буквы с косяком,переделывают.
В четверг обещают отдать,разошлю призерам


----------



## Кирилл

Пойдет?


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Затравочка:
> Фото призов,не обошлось без инцидентов-две буквы с косяком,переделывают.
> В четверг обещают отдать,разошлю призерам


Помню заказали мы на отдел визиток. Крутых с золотым тиснением. Принесли. У 3х с ошибками. Переделали. Принесли. С ошибками. На 3й раз пришел мальчик с коньяком и лимоном (как раз 23 февраля был). Принес. с ошибками. Очень просил не пользоваться больше их услугами. Ибо не везет с заказом.


----------



## Кирилл

Ну примерно та же история...уговаривали бедолаги так забрать но я скала)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Ну, насчет пойти, это из разряда фантастики. Но точно, зажурчит, потечет, и что там еще с кружками далают?
Короче, зачотно.
Я вот только косяков у букв не нашел. Что не так то?


----------



## Кирилл

Ну близко смотреть видно будет...


----------



## Theriollaria

Эм... а дети уже ушли? можно пошлые анеки уже про буквы рассказывать?


----------



## Sfera

число 20. Если я правильно поняла, что от меня требуется))


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera так кружи уже разыграли.
Бонусные можно разыграть,но их вроде хотели shestalle и chnaski задарить... если я правильно народ понял.


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Фото призов,не обошлось без инцидентов-две буквы с косяком,переделывают.


как обычно всё через же....


----------



## Sfera

ааа.. так я и не претендую, наверное, че-то неверно поняла


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Sfera написал(а):


> так я и не претендую


А зря.
Даешь борьбу и конкуренцию!


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> но их вроде хотели shestalle и chnaski задарить


Если так, то я свою с большим удовольствием Машеньке передариваю, если вы мне позволите!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Еще как позволим 
Только, с борьбой и конкуренцией интереснее было бы


----------



## Sfera

хорош, не надо мне ничего передаривать. Я отказываюсь-это неправильно.


----------



## shestale

Вот если бы эту кружку Маша собственной рукой расписала, как тарелку, вот тогда бы точно поборолся)))
Маша, я же от чистого сердца.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Sfera написал(а):


> это неправильно


Ну почему же неправильно?
Две кружки как приз зрительских симпатий. Не вижу ничего предосудительного в том, чтобы их просто раздать.
Только вот проблема в том, что предложения по раздаче кружек почти только один я выдвигаю. Надо бы вынести всех кандидатов в отдельное место и провести голосование.


----------



## Chinaski

shestale написал(а):


> Если так, то я свою с большим удовольствием Машеньке передариваю, если вы мне позволите!


Я тоже уступлю свою Маша, она заслужила больше меня


----------



## Кирилл

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Надо бы вынести всех кандидатов в отдельное место


Я мужиков на руках не ношу!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
ОК. Мужики пусть сами перебираются. Перенеси прекрасную половину кандидатов


----------



## Кирилл

Вы симпатии выражайте,мое дело отправить


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
Да я скоро всю тему тут засимпотизирую


Chinaski написал(а):


> Я тоже уступлю свою Маша,


Во, еще одно предложение.
Все 10 кружек Маше, и го толпой к ней чай из фирменных кружек пить и плюшки из расписных тарелок есть


----------



## Кирилл

@ysn
@Soft 
@machito
@kmscom
@Theriollaria
Посылки ушли 1 классом)


----------



## Кирилл

Theriollaria ты самый трудный блин)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
В смысле, адрес сложный?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет кучу бумажек заполнять моим корявым почерком сто раз!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri, 
 А на компе нельзя ничего распечатать?


----------



## Кирилл

Нет,там все на коробках и декларациях.
Мой принтер коробку думаю не осилит в печать...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri,
Так на коробку можно обычную бумаженцию прилепить, а вот тут можно и бланки распечатать


----------



## Theriollaria

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Theriollaria ты самый трудный блин)


Ну я предупреждал.


----------



## Кирилл

@Dragokas ,подарок уехал.
До кого нибудь дошло уже?


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> До кого нибудь дошло уже?





Спойлер



Ждём ))


----------



## ysn

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> @Dragokas ,подарок уехал.
> До кого нибудь дошло уже?


Пришло извещение. Сил сегодня уже нету...
Завтра получу!


----------



## machito

Вот и я дождался, спасибо Александрович 



Спойлер



Решил запечатлить торжественный момент, ноут в ремонт принесли, как раз в тему для натюрморта ))


----------



## Кирилл

Кстати до сих пор не все призеры адрес прислали.
Не стесняемся,пишем,это же добрая память!


----------



## shestale

machito написал(а):


> Вот и я дождался


А она еще и клавиатуро-устойчивая


----------



## Кирилл

Саня адрес давай...


----------



## machito

shestale написал(а):


> А она еще и клавиатуро-устойчивая


Пустая да, полная печатать будет ))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Саня адрес давай...


http://safezone.cc/threads/igra-v-golovolomki-pobediteljam-prizy.24485/page-12#post-191121
А адреса Маши я не знаю, тебе лучше у нее спросить


----------



## ScriptMakeR

machito написал(а):


> Пустая да, полная печатать будет ))


Так может и отремонтирует заодно )))


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кстати до сих пор не все призеры адрес прислали.
> Не стесняемся,пишем,это же добрая память!


Как так? Пописались и разбежались?
Аукцион на оставшиеся?))
Или просто кому-нибудь раздать?


----------



## Кирилл

Если в лс не будет результата - уйдет в народ...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Земля - колхозу, кружки - народу!)))
Koza Nozdri, 
А может список провинившихся в студию выложить?
Вдруг, кто-то не знает, что кружки достоин?


----------



## Кирилл

Я им в личку отпишусь,а список в шапке есть.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Там только 8 человек, а кружек 10. Двое могут и не занать, что адрес дать надо.


----------



## Кирилл

Они знают,chinaski ждет посылку,shestalle что то отказывается.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Так он же, вроде, Маше кружку свою отдает. Она то хоть в курсе?)


----------



## Кирилл

Так она же отказалась?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

А никто им на прошлые НГ подарки не отправлял?
Может, хоть чей-то из них адрес узнать и насильно отправить?))
А то мы так эту несчастную кружку до второго пришествия раздавать будем))


----------



## machito

Видимо какие то обьективные причины, рас кружка не нужна)


----------



## shestale

Раз нет желающих, предлагаю подарить ScriptMakeR, сейчас не часто можно встретить молодых многодетных отцов, правда за исключением тех, у которых они от разных мам)))
Вот его детишки и будут компот пить из папиных кружек.


----------



## ScriptMakeR

shestale, 
Дык мне, вроде, и так одна кружечка должна прийти. Две в одни руки не перебор ли? Может кто-то еще хочет эксклюзив заиметь?


----------



## Кирилл

Все,адресат неожиданно нашелся...Маша)


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> адресат неожиданно нашелся...Маша)


----------



## Кирилл

@Sfera 
@OLENA777
@Chinaski 

Посылки ушли!


----------



## Sfera

Спасибо, буду пить глинтвейн на нг из форумовской кружки)


----------



## OLENA777

Спасибо!!!Теперь кофе буду пить только с этой кружки.


----------



## kmscom

OLENA777 написал(а):


> только с этой кружки.


для меня "не мой размерчик" . но все равно спасибо за "эксклюзивчик"


----------



## shestale

kmscom написал(а):


> не мой размерчик


кружка маленькая что-ли?)))


----------



## kmscom

shestale написал(а):


> кружка маленькая


 нуда, я пью из бокала в 0.5 литра, это примерно в 2 раза больше данной кружки )))
заметьте, именно кофе пью


----------



## shestale

В следующий раз спец заказ делайте


----------



## kmscom

shestale написал(а):


> В следующий раз спец заказ делайте


 такое возможно? или вы шутите ?


----------



## shestale

kmscom написал(а):


> или вы шутите ?


ну если подмигиваю, то конечно шучу


----------



## OLENA777

kmscom написал(а):


> нуда, я пью из бокала в 0.5 литра, это примерно в 2 раза больше данной кружки )))
> заметьте, именно кофе пью


А сколько кружек в день?


----------



## kmscom

OLENA777 написал(а):


> А сколько кружек в день?


две или три. только не читайте нравоучения - как это вредно.


----------



## OLENA777

kmscom написал(а):


> две или три. только не читайте нравоучения - как это вредно.


И не собираюсь я потребляю кофе больше чем ты и никакого вреда не вижу просто когда пью кофе то много курю.
Интересно а будут еще какие-нибудь предновогодние игры?


----------



## shestale

OLENA777 написал(а):


> просто когда пью кофе то много курю


А курю много, когда...пью много кофе


----------



## Theriollaria

Спасибки за чашечку! Сегодня пришло уведомление и уже забрал с почты.


----------



## Кирилл

Значит соседи в деле - на новогоднюю тему!


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777 написал(а):


> Интересно а будут еще какие-нибудь предновогодние игры?


Все зависит от наличия желающих играть!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Да.. С этим наблюдаются некоторые проблемы..


----------



## Кирилл

Прорекламирую новогоднюю тему,раз интересующиеся играми есть:
http://safezone.cc/threads/novogodnij-sjurpriz.19777/page-6#post-193224
Кружки только три получается дошли?


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Кружки только три получается дошли?


Остальные на почте используются


----------



## Soft

Извиняюсь, что не успел во время отписаться. До меня тоже кружка дошла. Спасибо за приз.


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо огромное. Чашку получил (потеряли на почте).
Выглядит отлично !!! Заценю на работе


----------



## Sfera

получила извещение .. Скоро-скоро)))


----------



## Кирилл

Shestale ,Сань - мож тебе таки организовать экземплярчик?


----------



## shestale

Кирилл, спасибо конечно, но не стоит.
Призы нужно честно завоевывать)))
Вы турнир организовали игровой, вот и устройте там бои с призами.
Кто победил получает приз, а проигравший затем проставляется для очередного победителя.


----------



## Кирилл

Ладно)
надеюсь на почте ни к кого посылка не потеряется.


----------



## Theriollaria

главное чтоб почтальоны не решили что им тоже чайку охото


----------



## Sfera

получила


----------



## machito

Теперь то все получили ?


----------



## Кирилл

Надеюсь...


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> *[2]ScriptMakeR
> [3]Dragokas
> [1]Theriollaria
> [13]Soft
> [6] ysn
> [7]kmscom
> [15]OLENA777*
> *[8]aidoqa*





Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Бонусные можно разыграть,но их вроде хотели shestalle и chnaski задарить...





shestale написал(а):


> Если так, то я свою с большим удовольствием Машеньке передариваю, если вы мне позволите!





machito написал(а):


> Вот и я дождался, спасибо Александрович





Theriollaria написал(а):


> Спасибки за чашечку! Сегодня пришло уведомление и уже забрал с почты.





Soft написал(а):


> Извиняюсь, что не успел во время отписаться. До меня тоже кружка дошла. Спасибо за приз.





Dragokas написал(а):


> Спасибо огромное. Чашку получил (потеряли на почте).
> Выглядит отлично !!! Заценю на работе





Sfera написал(а):


> получила извещение .. Скоро-скоро)))





Sfera написал(а):


> получила


Как-то мало получивших отписалось


----------



## kmscom

меня пропустили


kmscom написал(а):


> спасибо за "эксклюзивчик"


----------



## ScriptMakeR

kmscom написал(а):


> меня пропустили


ОК. Принимаю, как отметку в получении. И все же маловато будет


----------



## OLENA777

Я то-же получила свою кружечку.


----------



## Chinaski

Сегодня получил кружку! Спасибо!


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Ну, пока, отписались только 8 из 10. Могу еще список отпрвлненных от @Koza Nozdri привести, для наглядности.


----------

